# Binding Footpad Length vs. Board Width at Inserts



## Aesop (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I've got a 2013 Roxy Ally 143 (waist width 237 mm) along with medium 2013 Burton Lexa bindings (for women's boot size 6-8) and 2012 size 8 Forum Mist boots. When I attach the bindings to the board (front 12 degrees, back 9 degrees) I've got about 1.5 cm (0.6 inches) of space between the front/toes of the footbeds and the front/toe edge of the topsheet and about 1.8 cm of space (0.7 inches) between the back/heel of the footbeds and the back/heel edge of the topsheet. The toe/front portion of the footbed can be extended forward, but the heel can't be extended back and I already have the bindings set back as far as they can go towards the heel edge. 

(* If I do extend the toe part of the footbed forward is it ok for the toe of the footbed to be closer to the front board edge than the heel part of the footbed is to the back board edge?) 

I'm wondering if this is too much space between the footbeds and the board edges and whether I should get bigger bindings that come closer to the edges? What is the most space you'd want to allow between the front and back tips of the footbeds and the board edges without sacrificing response/control? I'm really just worried about the bindings being too short for the width of the board at the inserts. 

As for boots I think they're fine, they stick out around 0.75 inches over the board edge in the front and 0.5 inches in the back so shouldn't be enough to worry about toe drag. Also, do the boots have to be perfectly centered width wise or is it ok that there's more overhang in the front vs. the back? (seems to be the case no matter how far back I position the bindings)

Thanks!


----------

